# ooooh look ebay purchase action



## lanternerouge (10 Jul 2010)

Hello

Since doing some more off road stuff recently I have been dying to get something that will let me hit the trails - without having to borrow my mate's bike!

I just got this 2008 Specialized Hardrock Comp off Ebay yesterday - looks in really good nick. Got it for £255. I took it out for a play last night and it was great, chain just needs some lube. 

I am a beginner so didn't want anything mega posh or too expensive just yet. Have I done the right thing?? Good bike? Have been told it is a good frame.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jul 2010)

Looks a bargain, get rid of the saddle crud guard and riser bars though.


----------



## hotmetal (14 Jul 2010)

Nice one - good solid bike. I agree the crud catcher is probably a waste of time if you're going to be using it off road. 

I wouldn't say you should necessarily get rid of the riser bars though. Try them and see. It depends a lot on the sort of trails you're going to be on. I've always ridden with long stems and flat bars, partly cos I'm a bit old school, having started in about 1990, and partly cos I mainly did flat-ish singletrack. My first reaction when I bought a bike with wide riser bars was to change to what I knew, but I was persuaded to try them first - luckily. After I moved and started riding more demanding terrain with steeper bits, drops and jumps, I ended up going for wider, higher bars and shorter stems to help with control. From the photo I'd say that your bike/bars looks like a good place to start for larking around on reasonably steep or technical bits. If you find that you just can't get enough pedal power down and the trails are relatively flat and smooth, then you might want to consider a flat bar.


----------



## spence (14 Jul 2010)

Great barging and entry level bike. DO NOT dump the risers but DO get some SPD's. 

Have fun.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 Jul 2010)

Don't listen to the riser bars lobby....they are the devil putting temptation in your way.
Get flat bars and bar ends!

OR..if you must follow new fads, put your own quirkiness and fit bar ends to risers! 


Point being, it's a matter of preference risers/flat. There is no right or wrong.


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Jul 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Don't listen to the riser bars lobby....they are the devil putting temptation in your way.
> Get flat bars and bar ends!
> 
> OR..if you must follow new fads, put your own quirkiness and fit bar ends to risers!
> ...



Cheers all, some top advice there! Just glad it's not a lemon. I have broken it already though, knackered a gear cable doing a descent outside Hayfield... oops! 

Am already looking forward to upgrade action eventually


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Jul 2010)

Stoopid question but then I am a beginner... why is crud catcher a waste of time?

(Should add that I didn't put it on there!)


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jul 2010)

Because if its wet and it catches the crud............well you can work it out


----------



## lanternerouge (14 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Because if its wet and it catches the crud............well you can work it out



Doh!


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Jul 2010)

whats so wrong about riser bars exactly?


----------



## Cubist (20 Jul 2010)

MrGrumpy said:


> whats so wrong about riser bars exactly?


It states quite clearly in MBUK that unless you have the very latest carbon fibre offerings in exactly the same shade as the one on this month's £8k test bike, then your penis will shrivel and drop off. 

Or if you're a girl it won't.


----------



## Swift (20 Jul 2010)

that looks pretty cool, i'm looking for a GT All Terra - 3.0 - anybody got a bargain for me? needs to have disk brakes.


----------



## lukesdad (21 Jul 2010)

Cubist said:


> It states quite clearly in MBUK that unless you have the very latest carbon fibre offerings in exactly the same shade as the one on this month's £8k test bike, then your penis will shrivel and drop off.
> 
> Or if you're a girl it won't.


----------



## Alembicbassman (21 Jul 2010)

You can still find the odd bargian on ebay.

Got my 2008 Mongoose Amasa Comp for even less than the Spesh. Paid £175 including SPD pedals and shoes


----------

